# Like Western "Whickskeys"?



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a few of the many Cutter related fifthicals.


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

MIKE :SORRY TO BE A BOTHER ,BUT AGAIN I CAN'T SEE THEM WELL ,MY EYES ARE BAD . CAN YOU TAKE A CLOSE UP OF THESE BOTTLES? MAN,THEY LOOK BEAUTIFUL! JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Jamie, but that is a close up. Again, to post on this site you must shrink the pics to get 'em on here. That's all I can do.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Larger pic.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice!!!!!!!!! i have'nt forgot about you  caldigr2, when the tides get better i will call and we will do some scrongen on the beach at the indian beriual ground


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thoughs are some prize winning Whiskeys There Mike Nice Finds.........[8D]


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful fifths, Mike. We dig a variety of nice bottles here in Central PA, but embossed whiskeys are something that we almost never get the pleasure of finding. Other than an occasional embossed strap-side flask and a few common clear rectangles, it's mostly plain old coffin flasks [:'(]. I know they still deserve a little respect, but I honestly just get sick of seeing them.  ~Jim


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 28, 2008)

The far west of the late 1860s to 1890 was THE PLACE for fancy, embossed whiskies, both cylinders and flasks included. How about a few more. The flask in the center is no longer with me. A fellow collector plied me with MUCHO DINERO and walked away with it.


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2008)

I THANK YOU MUCH FOR THE TROUBLE OF EXTRA PICTURES AND LARGER,MIKE!!! THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! GREAT WINDOW FOR A BACK DROP TOO!!! JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 28, 2008)

There are two of those windows in our shack, one on each side of the fireplace. At this time they are the only windows with sills to set bottles on. I did have a big lighted display cabinet, but took it down to redo the hardwood floors and never set it back up. Some of my Lyon's Powders are there, too. Lemme know if y'all are interested in pics of those. I have 58 different colors, and can't display all of them at one time.


----------



## Delta Digger (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice collection..love the color..great pic.


----------



## caldigs (Nov 12, 2008)

Did you dig that green no-crown AP ? That circle cutter on the left looks pretty olive !


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to add that green cutter to my collection!!!


----------

